# Reader Poll Results: The Best of 2016 from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 19, 2016)

```
We love yearly best of lists, and this year we let the readers decide which new products in 2016 were your favourites, as well as what you’re most looking forward to in 2016. I don’t think any of the results are a huge surprise, but we did have a lot of great new Canon products to choose from.</p>
<p>We wanted to keep things positive and didn’t bother with a “worst of” list, which I don’t think applies to Canon, as they continue to release very good DSLRs and class leading lenses. We’re on the fence about the EOS M5 at this time, but early reviews look promising.</p>
<p>We’re hoping for another great year of new products in 2017!</p>
<p>The poll results are after the break.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Favourite New Canon ILC/DSLR Camera of 2016</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Winner: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/promotion/12088/canon-eos-5d-mark-iv.html?origSearch=eos%205d%20mark%20iv/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Canon EOS 5D Mark IV</a> (48.2%)</strong></li>
<li><em>1st Runner-up: Canon EOS-1D X Mark II (30.8%)</em></li>
<li><em>2nd Runner-up: Canon EOS 80D (10.3%)</em></li>
</ul>
<p>No surprise here, the Canon EOS 5D Mark IV was the most anticipated new photography product of 2016 and it didn’t disappoint. While not viewed as a revolutionary update to the EOS 5D Mark III, it’s definitely worth the upgrade if your budget allows.</p>
<p><strong>Favourite New Canon Lens of 2016</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Winner: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1274708-REG/canon_ef_16_35mm_f_2_8l_iii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296">Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III</a> (61.7%)</strong></li>
<li><em>1st Runner-up: Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS II (22.7%)</em></li>
<li><em>2nd Runner-up: Canon EF-M 28mm f/3.5 Macro IS STM (6%)</em></li>
</ul>
<p>The Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III is simply the best wide angle zoom Canon has ever produced. I’m consistently blown away by the image quality and performance of this lens. If you can afford the price of admission ($2199), you won’t be disappointed.</p>
<p><strong>Which New Canon Product of 2017 Are You Most Looking Forward to?</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Winner: Canon EOS 6D Mark II (37.6%)</strong></li>
<li><em>1st Runner-up: Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS (23%)</em></li>
<li><em>2nd Runner-up: None of the above (14.7%)</em></li>
</ul>
<p>The popularity of the EOS 6D has shown through, as a lot of readers are looking forward to its successor. We expect to see the Canon EOS 6D Mark II shipping before you head on vacation in July of 2017. Specifications are unreliable at this time, but we’re expecting higher resolution, an upgraded autofocus system, smaller size, lighter weight, an articulating screen and wireless charging.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## kingrobertii (Dec 19, 2016)

I am surprised the 5D IV made it out on top (although it is a great camera)


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 19, 2016)

I guess I'm pretty average- that's exactly how I polled/voted.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2016)

The result was different from my votes. Not the first time that's happened...


----------



## Roo (Dec 19, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> I guess I'm pretty average- that's exactly how I polled/voted.



ditto


----------



## DaveGershon (Dec 19, 2016)

I thought the 1Dx Mark II is the better camera.

but the 5D Mark IV has the bigger fan base...


----------



## Light Sculptor (Dec 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The result was different from my votes. Not the first time that's happened...



Same here!


----------



## Jopa (Dec 20, 2016)

I hope the 1st Runner-up from the "expected" list will still make it in 2017. Cameras come and go, but lenses stay around for a while...


----------



## Etienne (Dec 20, 2016)

An 85 f/1.4 IS and a C100 Mark III are the only Canon things on my wish list for 2017. Well, maybe a really good fast EF-M prime as well


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 20, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> The result was different from my votes. Not the first time that's happened...



not surprised. You are DEVIANT.  

my vote however was shared by millions and millions of others. ;D


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 20, 2016)

DaveGershon said:


> I thought the 1Dx Mark II is the better camera.
> 
> but the 5D Mark IV has the bigger fan base...


The 1Dx-II is the better camera, but the poll asked what is readers' favorites were, not which is best.


----------



## tron (Dec 20, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> DaveGershon said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the 1Dx Mark II is the better camera.
> ...


+1 That is exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Diko (Dec 21, 2016)

tron said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > DaveGershon said:
> ...



Actually not necessarily. The 5D4 is more versatile ergo has a bigger USER (not fan) base.
1Dx (no matter which version) is good for sport, bird-watching and photojournalism.

IMHO the 5D4 beats the 1Dx in most aspects in terms of usability aside from speed (shooting and focusing), (just a little, tiny little) DR, and could perhaps anyone claim overall better IQ, but 5D4 with its better resolution beats the odds together with its half price and more bonus features (e.g. better touchscreen and wi-fi goodness). 

If it wasn't for that price I would have been having one of "dem 1D bodies" for the very special particular occasions mentioned above. 

So in the end both in price and versatility the 5D4 is better than 1D x (series).


----------



## IglooEater (Dec 21, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The result was different from my votes. Not the first time that's happened...
> ...



My opinions were shared by the most people, however, I have not actually _purchased any of them._ So my theoretical interests are drastically different than my market interests.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 21, 2016)

IglooEater said:


> My opinions were shared by the most people, however, I have not actually _purchased any of them._ So my theoretical interests are drastically different than my market interests.



you betcha! ;D
None of the products in this survey are of any interest to me. :

My priorities are:
* EF-M 85/2.4 STM IS orptically as good as 22/2, not much bigger  and similarly priced ... 8)
* EOS X1 - FF sensored Canon MILC, better, not bigger or more expensive than Sony A7R II


----------



## jedy (Dec 22, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> My priorities are:
> * EF-M 85/2.4 STM IS orptically as good as 22/2, not much bigger  and similarly priced ... 8)
> * EOS X1 - FF sensored Canon MILC, better, not bigger or more expensive than Sony A7R II


I do like reading people's unrealistic wish lists! 8)

Here's mine: a non-L 35mm 1.8 prime. I know...dream on!


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 22, 2016)

jedy said:


> Here's mine: a non-L 35mm 1.8 prime. I know...dream on!



http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Tamron-35mm-f-1.8-Di-VC-USD-Lens.aspx
from what I've read it seems to be pretty good.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 22, 2016)

Diko said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



The 5DIV is better for my type of bird watching than the 1DX II. The 1DX II is better for small fast flying birds in flight. But, 90% of my bird photography is for perched and wading birds where the extra resolution of the 5D IV is superior, 9% is for large slow moving birds where the AF of the 5D IV is more than adequate, and 1%, if that, for small erratically flying birds.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2016)

Diko said:


> Actually not necessarily. The 5D4 is more versatile ergo has a bigger USER (not fan) base.



The 5DIV has a bigger user base than the 1D X II because it's more versatile...nothing to do with the fact that it's $2,500 cheaper. Ok, sure. :


----------

